# Using LR2/Mogrify to add EXIF data to an image



## Joe Colson (Aug 29, 2009)

In photography forums, posters are often asked, "What camera settings did you use for that shot?" Several years ago, I hacked a Photoshop script (called PrintEXIF) to add the EXIF metadata to the bottom frame of a photograph being processed for the Web. Now that I use Lightroom almost exclusively, I looked for a way to do the same thing in LR. Enter LR2/Mogrify. I've posted a tutorial on using LR2/Mogrify to add EXIF metadata to an image during export. The tutorial is here. And here's an example of the result:

[img width=6'' height=437]http://www.joecolsonphotography.com/wordpress/wp-content/photos/'7'313_7572.jpg[/img]

Enjoy,

Joe


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 29, 2009)

Joe, thanks for that.


----------



## Braders (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 10, 2009)

Well done Joe! Welcome aboard!


----------

